# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Vertidos en el entorno del P.N. "las Tablas"

## albertillovernel

Atendiendo a la petición, abro este hilo para denunciar públicamente la mala gestión de las aguas residuales en la EDAR de Daimiel, que tiene el agravante no ya de estar cerca de un Parque Nacional, sino de tener un canal directo que libera las aguas contaminadas y sin depurar en el propio DPH, a escasos 2 kilómetros de la Zona de Protección. Estos vertidos se producen por una capacidad inadecuada de la depuradora desde su construcción, así como un diseño incompleto (sin tanque de tormentas) y controvertido, que pretendía usar las aguas depuradas para regenerar el Parque. (¿cómo, con un caudal máximo asumible por la EDAR de unos 300 ó 400 litros al segundo?)
Tenemos constancia de que los vertidos llevan produciéndose desde el pasado día 7 de Marzo, continúan a día de hoy y seguirán produciéndose mientras siga lloviendo o mientras baje el Azuer crecido. 
Os enlazo la noticia según los medios locales: _el ayuntamiento está tratando de evitar que, aguas limpias, dilución, no pasa nada, proyectos a futuro_ y demás blablablabla. Echadle un vistazo:

Noticia en la Web municipal www.daimiel.es

Ahora, la tozuda realidad de los hechos: Fotografías que muestran lo que ocurre desde hace una semana ininterrumpidamente -y tiene pinta de seguir ocurriendo en el futuro tantas veces vuelvan los episodios de lluvia-.
Primero, la raíz del problema: que hay un canal hormigonado desde el colector de aguas residuales hasta el molino de "el Nuevo". La toma de la EDAR se realiza mediante un by-pass en dicho canal, que lo puentea. Aquí tenemos la primera compuerta que retiene los "sólidos" (disculpad por lo escatológico de las imágenes si habéis comido hace poco)


Posteriormente se realiza un desbastado en una reja (poco mantenimiento parece que tiene, la verdad, a juzgar por lo tapizado) En primer plano, en la verja, puede verse hasta dónde ha llegado el nivel en las grandes avenidas, supongo que en 2010.


Este es todo el tratamiento que se les da a las aguas residuales; antes que rebosen cuando el canal se llena: la reja de desbaste, con un mantenimiento de mediocre a inexistente.


Llegamos al meollo de la cuestión: La compuerta que bloquea la salida de las aguas del canal hacia el Guadiana rebosa desde hace semanas, con un caudal de más de 100 litros/seg. En la foto podéis ver la compuerta, situada al final de la laguna de Navaseca, junto con otra compuerta que regula la salida del agua de la propia laguna. Las aguas de ésta están depuradas, (siguen oliendo levemente, pero no tendrían un impacto grande), pero lo que rebosa son aguas en bruto, aguas negras sin más tratamiento que el desbaste.


¿y dónde desembocan estas aguas? pues aquí podéis ver el punto donde acaba el canal (muy escondidito, eso sí) y el grado de depuración o de dilución de las aguas (un color grisáceo apetitoso, ¿verdad?)


Aquí os muestro una panorámica que tomamos en el punto exacto del vertido, en el que se aprecia al fondo a la izquierda el molino de Griñón y a la derecha, el de "el Nuevo". Directo en vena a la zona de protección del P.N. Las aguas se diluyen con la corriente del Azuer, no en la depuradora.


El punto donde tras un tortuoso camino entre los sembrados (buen abono tendrán, por cierto) se incorpora al encharcamiento próximo al molino de "el Nuevo". Aquí ya el color es más transparente, supongo que porque gran parte de la carga orgánica se ha ido depositando en el camino y en el sembrado aledaño, pero sigue llevando buena carga. Fijaos, si no, en la espuma que forma con sólo una caída de medio metro...


Y el resultado final: fijaos bien en lo que aparece en la orilla de "el Nuevo", una vez se ha mezclado el agua; cuando el caudal del Azuer es elevado, lo que ocurre es que se forma un vórtice que va acumulando las aguas fecales a la izquierda del caudal, formando una charca profusamente contaminada.


¿y de dónde viene ese desbordamiento de la EDAR? pueden alegar que de las lluvias, pero esta semana a penas ha llovido y se sigue vertiendo a buen ritmo, pero hay dos causas principales, a saber: Inexistencia de un preceptivo tanque de tormentas (más necesario aún en las inmediaciones de un Parque Nacional), y derivación de parte del caudal del río Azuer hacia el alcantarillado municipal. Ahí está el meollo del asunto, ya que el nefasto plan de ordenación urbanística aprobado en 2008 -y que sigue sin derogarse al menos en las actuaciones proyectadas en la vega del Azuer- preveía la construcción de 2 grandes avenidas en pleno DPH y la urbanización de toda la vega, hasta pasado el cruce con la circunvalación de la N-430. 
Se dotó la zona de inundación de numerosas alcantarillas que, actualmente, se encuentran parcialmente sumergidas y tragan un caudal muy importante de agua cuando el río baja crecido, empeorando la situación. (ver foto)


algunas preguntas que dejo en el aire: ¿Qué sentido tiene dotar de alcantarillas una zona de inundación? ¿Por qué narices no se sella totalmente ese alcantarillado? (y no sólo cerrando las tapas, sino cerrando las tuberías en toda la zona inundable). ¿es que alguien tiene aún esperanzas de volver a intentar urbanizar la zona, tras las múltiples demostraciones de poderío que ha dado el Azuer, al que creían muerto y enterrado? ¿qué volumen se pretende dar al proyectado tanque de tormentas para que sea eficaz?
Saludos..

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mejor así, mucho accesible y visible la denuncia.

Esperemos que pronto arreglen el problema de una vez y depuren responsabilidades, que lo dudo  :Frown:

----------


## albertillovernel

> Mejor así, mucho accesible y visible la denuncia. Esperemos que pronto arreglen el problema de una vez y *depuren* responsabilidades, que lo dudo


Con que te hagan caso y depuren de una vez, sería suficiente!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Bueno ese depuren albertillo...
Muy bien abierto éste hilo, que se entere todo el mundo lo que allí sucede y se busque una solución al problema.
Señores es un parque nacional y Daimiel se conoce en todo el mundo por él.
Hagamos las cosas bien.

----------


## albertillovernel

Os vinculo un enlace directo a un documento de estudio de soluciones a la situación de la EDAR de Daimiel. 
Esto muestra varias cosas, a mi entender: 
Primero, que el problema es harto conocido, estudiado, y negado en público; 
Segundo, que hay un proyecto avanzado para la mejora y adaptación de la EDAR que ahora se saca a colación al rebufo de la opinión pública; 
Tercero, que dicho proyecto lleva ya años -al menos desde 2010- danzando por ahí sin que se haya acometido ninguna actuación. (fijaos si no, en las fotografías del lugar de la toma; son las mismas que he vinculado más arriba, pero antes del gran episodio de inundaciones, ergo podrían datar de 2009 y por tanto el proyecto también). 

Parece que la anterior corporación municipal consiguió financiación para acometer la obra, aunque prefirió invertirla en otras cosas más rentables -urbanizar nuevas calles, por ejemplo- y la actual ha tenido que salir al paso de los acontecimientos tras 2 años de inacción.
Que ahora vengan diciendo que hay un proyecto en marcha con 78.000€ para un tanque de tormentas, cuando este proyecto ya terminado lo cifra en al menos 1,1 millones de €... vamos, como que suena a guasa. Y si se van a gastar ese dinero en repetir el trabajo ya hecho, ya les vale.

http://www.acuasur.es/ficheros/licit...DARDaimiel.pdf

----------

